# Lighting Wiring Question



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have run into something new with the T5HO fixtures. I have several 6 tube IBZ series LR91380 fixtures with no wiring diagram. There is a wago style connector with a black and a red wire leading back into the ballasts, a white wire leading back to the ballast, and another black and white wire held together with red tape. The only instructions are as follows:

Factory wired for all "on" operation
For switching application(W/ BDP) attached red wire to switched input
For switching application(W/o BDP) attached Gray/Red wire to switched input

Not very clear, IMO, but I can be a little slow.
How are these things meant to be wired? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

bigdan1 said:


> I have run into something new with the T5HO fixtures. I have several 6 tube IBZ series LR91380 fixtures with no wiring diagram. There is a wago style connector with a black and a red wire leading back into the ballasts, a white wire leading back to the ballast, and another black and white wire held together with red tape. The only instructions are as follows:
> 
> Factory wired for all "on" operation
> For switching application(W/ BDP) attached red wire to switched input
> ...


 I would read the ballast


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

bigdan1 said:


> I have run into something new with the T5HO fixtures. I have several 6 tube IBZ series LR91380 fixtures with no wiring diagram. There is a wago style connector with a black and a red wire leading back into the ballasts, a white wire leading back to the ballast, and another black and white wire held together with red tape. The only instructions are as follows:
> 
> Factory wired for all "on" operation
> For switching application(W/ BDP) attached red wire to switched input
> ...


The "W/BDP" is with ballast disconnect
The "W/O BDP" is without ballast disconnect.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

It's got built-in multiswitching capability. Run two separate switch legs, attach to the appropriate ballast leads, and the ballast will operate some or all of the lamps depending on what light level the occupant wants.

It's wired from the factory so that if you have one switch leg and tie it in to the ballast, it'll fire all the lamps.


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

The main question I have is what are the spare black and white wires taped together doing? The two ballast switch legs are already in the wago connector


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Never mind opened the fixture and found the red gray wire. Seems like it should be a little easier to get into the fixture with out bending the cover. Anyway thanks for the help didn't know what a BDP was. Learn something new some days.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

ET Rocks!


----------

